# Free Telephone Support Group for SA



## AsianSF (Oct 11, 2012)

For those who are interested, here is free telephone support group for SA:
http://healsocialanxiety.com/

They focus on their 12 step recovery for SA. 1st hour is just reading literature from their web sites; the 2nd hour is for sharing. FYI, it can
be very quiet as everyone on the call has SA! Give it a try and let me know what you guys think!


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I think the material to read and the moderators are great, but it was not active enough to be of help to me. I hope it picks up. I don't think it is anyone's fault. Although the moderator said that people had been causing problems on the line which made me feel uneasy. I do not know the details. Some of them were people from other 12 step groups they say. It wasn't me though, and I am not into 12 step anymore and never really was anyway. It was and is helpful to some. It is all very time-consuming to be on the phone for whatever program. I don't have the time to do that. I don't think it is anyones fault that the line is quiet. I have links to other 12 step programs below here. They are more active yet still on many calls there is often 6 people on the line and some range around 20 which are big programs. I don't think any program is perfect but I think they are all very helpful!


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

Sunshine009 said:


> I think the material to read and the moderators are great, but it was not active enough to be of help to me. I hope it picks up. I don't think it is anyone's fault. Although the moderator said that people had been causing problems on the line which made me feel uneasy. I do not know the details. Some of them were people from other 12 step groups they say. It wasn't me though, and I am not into 12 step anymore and never really was anyway. It was and is helpful to some. It is all very time-consuming to be on the phone for whatever program. I don't have the time to do that. I don't think it is anyones fault that the line is quiet. I have links to other 12 step programs below here. They are more active yet still on many calls there is often 6 people on the line and some range around 20 which are big programs. I don't think any program is perfect but I think they are all very helpful!


where are the links?


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

this conference call is so boring, most of the time is spent on reading the same material they read every week, this is only good for those who have SA on the phone and want to overcome it, that's it


----------

